# Virus shawl



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You may have found this shawl when on Facebook or Ravelry.

I learned how to do it from youtube instructions.

Here's my shawl completed this weekend. It's a little heavy, so more for late Autumn or Winter.

This is LionBrand landscape yarn. Color: Boardwalk and used 4 skeins. H crochet hook.







​


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That is absolutely gorgeous. I love the fiesta colours and the design is fabulous. 
Would you share a link to the pattern/ video?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

There are 5 video parts, as it goes slowly enough you can crochet along. And it's very easy to learn.

Here's the beginning/first video.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEBFSl0D3NQ[/ame]


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You could flamenco dance in that!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

That is very beautiful Angie. I think it would be nice for my Mom, nice and cheerful. Video make it good too, I'm a self taught crocheter and patterns are a headake for me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

IT's really easy, and an easy pattern to get into your head. And so far, it works up beautifully in lace yarn to the regular (size I or J hook sized) yarn. 

Give it a try. I'm playing with some baby yarn, and some Red Heart Unfortgettable yarns and all work up well, just keep the hook to the size of the yarn.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here is a pattern that appears to be similar, but has written out instructions and a chart.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0163AD.html 

It is named "Mother of the Bride Shawl. On the Lion Brand site.

I'm thinking of trying it after the Virus shawls I'm playing with making.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Angie, you are are a woman of many talents. I did not know you worked with yarn. Again you are teaching me new things. Thanks


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the kind compliment. I've been on a crochet kick the last year or two. Been crocheting since I was 9. 

Do you crochet any? There are lots of free patterns out there.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Virus shawl .... the name had me wondering 

I figured a contaminated deadly thing

Or maybe something to make when laid up in bed.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

That's fun and pretty. Reminds me of punky brewtser colors. That girl had all the fun, remember how colorful that show was? It was like if rainbow sprite took human form, she would have been punky Brewster.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I missed this the first time around (not on much lately), but just wanted to say that shawl is gorgeous Angie! You know I'm always right there with you on those bright colors, lol.  And I love patterns that bring out the best in variegated yarns, and this one surely does.

I've also been crocheting a lot more lately, but was getting ready to start a big counted cross stitch project...but I may have to put it off long enough to whip out one of these shawls!  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I haven't crocheted in several years. But after looking at that shawl, I may start some again. I was just looking at the free patterns on the Lion Brand site.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've made about 6 of them and have 3 in the works. Making a dusty rose lace yarn version for a 89 year old friend so she will have a hug all the time.

This one is with Lion Brand Landscape yarn, it's heavier









Here is the white lace version with tiny sequins in the yarn. I am making the dusty rose out of same type of yarn, but no sequins.

You do one, and you get the virus and need to make more.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, I just couldn't figure out the reason for the name..

It's ok... I was not one try try shufly pie till I understood the name.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I love the bright colors.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've decided to make one of these. I noticed you used a size H hook. I don't have a H, but do have both G and I. Which would you consider the best choice? 

I'll be using Red Heart worsted variegated yarn, but only have two 5 oz. skeins, so figured I'd put in a solid band about half-way through. Do you think that might look OK? Or should I bite the bullet and buy another variegated skein?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Gorgeous colors! Thank you for posting the pattern..I sure could use a few more projects coming up to yarn bust my overgrown inventory....oh my. More spinning then crafting will do that...hehehe

I have been thinking about this pattern since Chickenista did one like it.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Belfrybat said:


> I've decided to make one of these. I noticed you used a size H hook. I don't have a H, but do have both G and I. Which would you consider the best choice?
> 
> I'll be using Red Heart worsted variegated yarn, but only have two 5 oz. skeins, so figured I'd put in a solid band about half-way through. Do you think that might look OK? Or should I bite the bullet and buy another variegated skein?


I looked up the yarn, it is 3.5 ounces of acrylic at 147 yards per skein. This means you need 588 yards. Your yarn is in a 5 oz size so you would have 10 ounces of yarn but how many yards are they? You are looking for 588 yards or thereabouts as I don't know if Angie had any left over. What colors are the variegated yarn you have and what color would the band be? You could start with the band color at the beginning and end with it? So the two skeins you have that match would be the center.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Do by any chance make baby items. For sale?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

romysbaskets said:


> I looked up the yarn, it is 3.5 ounces of acrylic at 147 yards per skein. This means you need 588 yards. Your yarn is in a 5 oz size so you would have 10 ounces of yarn but how many yards are they? You are looking for 588 yards or thereabouts as I don't know if Angie had any left over. What colors are the variegated yarn you have and what color would the band be? You could start with the band color at the beginning and end with it? So the two skeins you have that match would be the center.


I figured out the yarn length, which is why I know the two skeins won't be enough. I've decided to do four bands. Start with the solid, then the variegated, solid again and end with variegated. The solid bands will be narrower than the variegated. The variegated is Red Heart Primary (which is very muted) and the solid will be a soft green that goes well with it. Plus I decided to use the I hook which means I'll use a bit more yarn, but end up with a larger shawl. Have just finished the 5th row and its looking good.


----------

